# John Deere , Perkins , Cummins or Cat Diesel?



## GlenWimpy (Aug 7, 2010)

Which is the best motor for a Vermeer chipper?


----------



## fishercat (Aug 7, 2010)

*John Deere in my opinion.*



GlenWimpy said:


> Which is the best motor for a Vermeer chipper?



Kind of a waste of any of the motors you listed to be in a Vermeer though.


----------



## treeoperations (Aug 7, 2010)

i think your question should read; whats the best motor for a BANDIT chipper haha.


in all seriousness, they all have there merits, they all have down side, so if you want decent information about what will suit you need to tell us what the whole story is.

Shouldnt this be in large equipment.


----------



## GlenWimpy (Aug 8, 2010)

These are the four choice they have in the Vermeer chippers. I think the 1000 is just to small , the 1200 looks better with two rollers , but I want the new 1500 XL if I can afford it!


----------



## treevet (Aug 8, 2010)

Just typical of peinis envy if you don't have a (#1) Vermeer.

All others are wannabee s. help: my chipper sucks haha)


----------



## sgreanbeans (Aug 8, 2010)

My answer would be John Deere, maybe Cat, only because they are built near me, my customers work there!

Morbark is da bomb


----------



## capetrees (Aug 8, 2010)

My 1000xl has the 85 hp Cummins and I have had zero problems, just over 800 hours on the engine. 

(side note; The machine was bought from a rental company. The machine has 1000 hrs on it but the motor was replace 1 year prior to me buying it. Reason for replacement was a rentor didn't check the radiator before using it and burned up the motor.)


----------



## DHIBBS75 (Aug 8, 2010)

the first thing to look at would be Who is the closest dealer for the engine incase of warranty work???? If you have both fairly close then look at parts,, then look at preference...

The cat will problaly be a percapillar.... perkins/cat.
Good stuff...
You cant beat cummins 4b is problaly will be the engine

John deere are good too....


Your pic....


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 8, 2010)

I got 2 perkapillars and there both over 3k in hrs. and no major issues yet ... The deere is a fine engine as well ....


----------



## treesquirrel (Aug 8, 2010)

My BC1500 has the John Deere 4 cyl and the thing runs like new with 1900 hours on her.


----------



## treevet (Aug 8, 2010)

1500 is a nice unit TS.

Lot of chipping capacity is about flywheel effect.


----------



## oldirty (Aug 8, 2010)

glenwimpy you need to look into the woodsman.

i tell you right now nothing chips like them. no dead space behind the feedwheel. the wood goes from directly to the drum. 

at the shop we got one that still chips like a beast with over 8k hrs. it goes out everyday and pounds wood for the second crew. 

just make sure you get a winch too.

john deere.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 9, 2010)

TreeCo said:


> I've had great luck with the Cummins 4bta, 116hp. in a 1996 Bandit 250xp.



Ever have it out? Turbo?


----------



## HorseShoeInFork (Aug 9, 2010)

Cummins hands down.


----------



## treevet (Aug 9, 2010)

The Perkins 115 hp turbo diesel I had in my bc1250 was flawless for 10 years until I sold it. We take awful good care of our stuff tho. The 200 hp Cummins we got now is all we need in the bigger chipper. Wanted to keep both but could not afford to last winter.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Aug 9, 2010)

Nothing runs like a deere.

I have a cat in the company 1500...the co-op has the deere in theirs.

I would rather have the deere...hands down. I just seems to run a little better year around. 

The cats using too much oil as well.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 10, 2010)

oldirty said:


> glenwimpy you need to look into the woodsman.
> 
> i tell you right now nothing chips like them. no dead space behind the feedwheel. the wood goes from directly to the drum.
> 
> ...



This is not the BS thread so be mindful where you are FOCKER ......There are no 8k woodsman in existence in the northern 48 ....Next your gonna tell us that you climb up the tree and not just slide down .....


----------



## oldirty (Aug 10, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> This is not the BS thread so be mindful where you are FOCKER ......There are no 8k woodsman in existence in the northern 48 ....Next your gonna tell us that you climb up the tree and not just slide down .....



lol. not 8k monetary we talking over 8000 hours on it with absolutely no thoughts of replacement. this thing just keeps going without any issues. its a beast!


i'll take a pic of it tomorrow morning before they take off from the shop. its still in good shape for the beating its been through.


----------



## treevet (Aug 10, 2010)

oldirty said:


> lol. not 8k monetary we talking over 8000 hours on it with absolutely no thoughts of replacement. this thing just keeps going without any issues. its a beast!
> 
> 
> i'll take a pic of it tomorrow morning before they take off from the shop. its still in good shape for the beating its been through.



Guy around here says he has the big Woodsman with some kind of a conveyor feed set up. What's up with that?


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 10, 2010)

treevet said:


> Guy around here says he has the big Woodsman with some kind of a conveyor feed set up. What's up with that?



Like this?







Check out the HP on this unit!






This Woodsman was sitting up at the cummins shop on Saturday so I sniffed around it a bit.


----------



## jay_d (Aug 11, 2010)

cummins 4bt, had nothing but great service from all the cummins units in my tractors. they are 6bts but a 4bt is the same engine minus 2 cylinders. plus the parts are cheaper than a cat and john deere


----------



## treevet (Aug 11, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that must be it....wow


----------



## oldirty (Aug 11, 2010)

i saw a video on youtube (sorry no link) of a tracked woodsman whole tree grapple chipper. 1000hp machine. thing was redonkulous.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 11, 2010)

treevet said:


> Guy around here says he has the big Woodsman with some kind of a conveyor feed set up. What's up with that?



Thats an official horizontal grinder , if it has a magnet you can run pallets and stumps through it as well , if I am not mistaken the morbark R models all have live feed tables as well and can be towed with a 10k truck and above .. They are big cash but are mean ....


----------



## oldirty (Aug 13, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> FOCKER ......There are no 8k woodsman in existence in the northern 48 .........



what shall we wage on it buzzid? i see your 2 pinners and raise you a lunker!

here are a couple of pics of b crew's chipper. hey tv. i promise if you ran this machine you'd find a way to kick yourself in the nuts for buying that vermeer. lol

check this machine out. still banging out work and might still be the best chipper chipping-wise in the company. not the original tach either. lol.


----------



## treevet (Aug 13, 2010)

doubt if there is a whole lot that old chipper can do that mine can't OD. It swallows anything we put in it. My biggest worry is chipping lag bolts and screw rods and such while chipping the big stuff. As for your vid of chipping those soft pines.....that stuff is like chipping cardboard.


----------



## oldirty (Aug 13, 2010)

your vermeer cant eat up a crotch can it? i'm telling you ive seen alot of chippers do their thing. when it comes to flat out chipping of wood the woodsman is on its own level.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 14, 2010)

oldirty said:


> what shall we wage on it buzzid? i see your 2 pinners and raise you a lunker!
> 
> here are a couple of pics of b crew's chipper. hey tv. i promise if you ran this machine you'd find a way to kick yourself in the nuts for buying that vermeer. lol
> 
> check this machine out. still banging out work and might still be the best chipper chipping-wise in the company. not the original tach either. lol.



Thats crazy there , I wonder how many tons that machine has eaten ? In mileage thats about 350K , every hour is equivalent to 50 miles .....That machine should be bronzed and placed on display at the entrance to the yard ....It also shows that your guys aren't animals ...


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 14, 2010)

oldirty said:


> your vermeer cant eat up a crotch can it? i'm telling you ive seen alot of chippers do their thing. when it comes to flat out chipping of wood the woodsman is on its own level.



Well that comment shows that your a bafoon , A good running VERMEER will work with any make and not look bad. Notice that I put VERMEER in caps because they earn that respect....


----------



## oldirty (Aug 14, 2010)

vermeer a good machine for sure. wasn't saying it wasn't. just saying it can't chip like a woodsman. sure maybe if you running straight 14-18 inch pine logs it might look like a stud but throw a nasty crotch in there and she not going to like life too much. ever notice how you gotta relief cut everything to get it through the chipper? not so much with the woodsman.


----------



## Matt Michael (Aug 15, 2010)

*and what about...*

Seems like a good thread to ask this question...

I have an option on an old Bandit 150xl that has a blown gasoline motor. I see that none of the newer ones are even offered with a gasoline motor. If I'm gonna put a new motor in this thing would it be insanely complicated and expensive up to switch to a diesel or is it pretty straight forward?

Is a 150 Bandit even worth having with a gasoline motor?

I'm only looking to end up with an affordable starter unit for smaller residential stuff, not a crotch smashing monster chipper.


----------



## fishercat (Aug 16, 2010)

*I prefer bandit.*



treevet said:


> Just typical of peinis envy if you don't have a (#1) Vermeer.
> 
> All others are wannabee s. help: my chipper sucks haha)



250xp never stops.never gives any trouble.I know several people with Vermeers and they are always dumping money into them.constant problems.expensive parts. No Thanks!

You can keep your small penis,your Harley,and your Vermeer. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## brownm170 (Sep 10, 2010)

*Vermeer*

We have a Vermeer 1250 it has a Perkins and we have had very little trouble with the engine. We have put a new clutch in the chipper. However it has about 10,000 hours on it so a new clutch ain't to bad. It is a good machine and is made in Iowa. Wouldn't even consider any other brand of chipper.


----------

